# upgrade my stock tire



## OMFS.AHMED (Jun 23, 2018)

my stock tire is 205/60 R16 and as i live in Egypt the roads are not well prepared and full of notches and high bump which make frictional contact with the base of the car so i thought maybe if i can increase my car height from the ground it will not have any contact with the base of the car 

so i was wondering is there any problem with upgrading my stock tire to 215/70 R16 or 215/65 






sorry for my english its not perfect 

hope i clarified the problem


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Welcome Omfs! You're currently our only member in Egypt. Your roads are like our roads:RantExplode:!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Welcome and as Eddy mentioned you are our only member from Egypt. Glad to have you on board. To answer your question: No the tires you suggested should create no problems with your car The only thing you may notice is the speedometer but it should be so little that it will not cause a problem. The tire size is not that much and if if can improve the way your car rides, I say go for it.


----------

